# Outlook Header



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

Are there any way to customize the header in Outlook 2010 on what is being displayed?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hope this link will be useful for you.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5960864_email-headers-outlook-2010.html


----------



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

i want the subject field out of the header in the preview pane.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Use the Tools, Options, Other, Preview Pane (or Reading Pane when using Outlook 2003) dialog to change how messages are marked as read. 

You can also access the preview pane options changes by right clicking on the preview pane header in earlier versions of Outlook or on the gray border of the reading pane in Outlook 2003. In Outlook 2003, you can change the location of the reading pane or change the font size used on HTML messages from this dialog

OR


1. On the View menu, 
2. point to Current View, and 
3. then click Customize Current View. 
4. In the View Summary dialog box, 
5. click fields. 
5. In this window you can add or remove the header you don't want to be displayed.

Hope this is what you need.


----------



## dek72 (May 15, 2010)

I do have a View Menu and the "Current View", there are 3 options in it, "Change View", "View Settings" and "Reset View", but no Customize Current View there... Im in Outlook 2010, i have ran through every single option, im trying to look for the place you are talking about but i cant find it. 

I cant believe this is so hard to do, maybe i should change to office 2003? There is also no tools menu in 2010.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Okay, don't give up. We will find a solution. :smile:

Right click on the message header 
Select or deselect which ever you want or dont' want it to display. 

Note: See attachment to see how it look when you right click on header message.


----------



## tazinlwfl (Dec 16, 2007)

It's typically "Hide header information", found by right-clicking on a column header > View Settings > Other Setting

Unfortunately, its not working. It WAS working in the beta and RC versions, but something broke in the final version. Expect an update to remove the (non-working) option completely.


----------



## tazinlwfl (Dec 16, 2007)

tazinlwfl said:


> It's typically "Hide header information", found by right-clicking on a column header > View Settings > Other Setting
> 
> Unfortunately, its not working. It WAS working in the beta and RC versions, but something broke in the final version. Expect an update to remove the (non-working) option completely.


It's also accessible on the View tab, click on "View Settings" and click Other Settings...

but again, the feature doesn't work anymore...


----------

